# Homebirth and tearing



## emyandpotato

What happens if I tear? Do I have to deal with stitches on gas and air? Will I get something stronger? If I have to go to hospital to be stitched up then can I leave straight after or will they keep me and baby in and observe us both, just like in a hospital birth?


----------



## HopefulEm

When I was in the birth centre and needed stitches they gave me the option of either getting it done with gas and air and local anaesthetic there, or being moved into the hospital. So, I would assume it would be the same for a home birth. Don't know what would happen after they move you.


----------



## Srrme

I'm curious about this too, and plan to ask my Midwife next week.


----------



## Button#

This is on my list of questions for the midwife next week as well.


----------



## ellahopesky

i had a home birth with a small tear, they stitched me up with gas and air, no need to go to hospital. if you wanted stronger pain relief you'd probs have to go to hospital x


----------



## emyandpotato

ellahopesky said:


> i had a home birth with a small tear, they stitched me up with gas and air, no need to go to hospital. if you wanted stronger pain relief you'd probs have to go to hospital x

Not even any local anaesthetic? That really scares me!


----------



## emyandpotato

Srrme said:


> I'm curious about this too, and plan to ask my Midwife next week.




Button# said:


> This is on my list of questions for the midwife next week as well.

Can you update next week? Dying to know and not due to see my midwife for ages!


----------



## ellahopesky

Sorry, had local anaesthetic too! Baby brain x


----------



## Button#

emyandpotato said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious about this too, and plan to ask my Midwife next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Button# said:
> 
> 
> This is on my list of questions for the midwife next week as well.Click to expand...
> 
> Can you update next week? Dying to know and not due to see my midwife for ages!Click to expand...

Will do, I see my midwife on Tuesday.


----------



## Srrme

emyandpotato said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious about this too, and plan to ask my Midwife next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Button# said:
> 
> 
> This is on my list of questions for the midwife next week as well.Click to expand...
> 
> Can you update next week? Dying to know and not due to see my midwife for ages!Click to expand...

Sure! I had 5 small tears during my last in-hospital labor, so I am REALLY hoping I don't tear again. Having them stitch them up was painful, even with the local anesthetic.


----------



## Alyssa Drough

I had a local for an episiotomy and they topped it up to do the stitches. Didn't feel a thing. This was in birth centre though. 

I would think this would be quite common so surely they can do a quick stitch up at home?


----------



## JenStar1976

I had a second degree tear during my home water birth. They gave me a local and was stitched there and then by the midwife. They said it was a borderline third degree tear, in which case they would have transferred me as these have to be performed by a surgeon. x


----------



## YikesBaby

I had tearing. No gas and air available at home here. I received a local and she sewed me up in my bed. Honestly, that was the worst part. It's the only painful bit I remember. I suspect it's because you've come down from the euphoric high. It was over in a few minutes though and really not something to fret about. Definitely not worth a trip to the hospital. As soon as they are done stitching you feel fab again. :)


----------



## NDH

I don't plan on having stitches for anything less than a 3rd degree tear and will use nori seaweed and manuka honey to heal a first or second degree tear naturally. A third degree tear would have to be repaired in hospital.


----------



## MindUtopia

They can do 1st and 2nd degree tears at home just fine, so you shouldn't need to transfer. For anything more than that (which is unlikely at a home birth), you'd need to transfer in, but it would be non-emergency and you'd have time to get your stuff together, go in and then should be able to come right back home if everything else is otherwise fine. I had a 2nd degree tear, which was no big deal. The midwives did the stitches while I laid on the bed and my husband was having skin to skin with our daughter. It wasn't pleasant, only part that really hurt other than the cervical exam (didn't feel the tear itself), but they did give me a lidocaine injection to numb the area, and I could have had gas and air too if I'd wanted it (I didn't).


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I was in hospital when I had a 2nd degree tear and just had gas n air then afterwards they have me a painkiller pessary. The gas n air did the job for me, it was just like sharp scratches which dulled whenever I breathed in.


----------



## Button#

Update as promised, basically the same as what everyone has said. Anything stitchable at home they will do with a local anasthetic, same as they would in hospital. Third degree tear or worse they'll take you in to be stitched up. I also checked about what happens with baby and was told that baby goes with you. Just thought I'd add that incase.


----------



## SarahBear

It's probably already been said (I only read the first post), but I was given a local anesthetic before stitching. I'm also in the US where they don't use "gas and air" for home births.


----------

